# 8 year old Appy QH



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Overall, he's pretty nice. The main thing that stands out to me is his neck and shoulder. The shoulder, in my opinion is at a bit too upright of an angle and his neck is heavy and set high.
His back is borderline long but not that bad
Front legs seem ok as well. Possibly tied in but hard to tell in those photos
small but nice and round hindquarters
I would say posty in the back legs


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

very upright shoulder. Have you ridden him yet? He might be a choppy ride! Would like to see more bone on him. Overall I love his build he looks like a very balanced horse


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Somewhere in his pedigree was an Appaloosa, as his color is an Appy color 

I wish he had more bone for his size. He looks like he will be a lot of fun though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's one nice horse! his shoulder angle is matched by his hip angle. he is well proportioned, got good bone, short canons , powerful build.

BUT, he is overweight. I bet he is an easy keeper. consider his food with care.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lilruffian, yes, his neck is quite thick. The lady I got him from said there are exercises to work with him that would help some. But like I said, he hasn't had much done with him yet.

Bitinsane, I have ridden him a couple of times very briefly. He did seem a bit choppy but I chalked it up to the fact I am a little rusty in the saddle. What does "more bone" mean? I apologize, I'm still trying to learn the terms. 

Thank you both for your comments!


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tryst & Tinyliny....thank you. I fell in love with him the moment I saw him. I love his coloring. And he's got a ton of attitude...in a good way. And Tiny....yes. He is a VERY easy keeper. We are slowly cutting his portions down. Sunday will be our first big ride together and I'm sure he's going to be feeling it.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

gatorsgirl27 said:


> Lilruffian, yes, his neck is quite thick. The lady I got him from said there are exercises to work with him that would help some. But like I said, he hasn't had much done with him yet.
> 
> Bitinsane, I have ridden him a couple of times very briefly. He did seem a bit choppy but I chalked it up to the fact I am a little rusty in the saddle. What does "more bone" mean? I apologize, I'm still trying to learn the terms.
> 
> Thank you both for your comments!


His legs looks small for his structure like they are lacking bone. Maybe it's because he is overweight!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that he will look alot better when he gets ridden on a regular basis. Some muscling would do him wonders. Nice boy.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am going to throw him on my grid and get back to you tomarrow....eeeeer later on today (its already morning here). I am going to use the first photo since this shows him best and more squared.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Very pretty! 

I love his head and neck and how his neck ties in to his shoulder, big shoulders,
Decent butt needs more muscle, nice back, short topline, fine boned legs, short cannon bones but people say that makes him faster, short pasterns on the front, long pasterns on the back,

This picture:








Makes his but look nice and muscled 

He overall looks like a good horse but as you have previously stated he needs less fatt more muscle! Good luck with barrels! And if you need any tips with barrels PM me!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I put this guy on my grid and well his BIGGEST problem is he's over weight by abut 100lbs. He actually showed to be pretty good over all.

In the balance box (wich measures lenght vs height) shows he is longer than tall, but its not his length its his height.....he has short legs. 

Beginning from the front: Nice head not to big and not to small. eyes are right and the jaw is prominant. He is thick in the throat latch and his neck though long enough is "bullish". I say losing some weight will indeed help this matter. It comes off well at the withers and above the point of shoulder and a tiny bit high from the shoulder. Becaue he is thick i the thorat flexion in this area will be hindered and flexion in his neck will be hindered also. Losing weight will help this matter. (sweating this area if you plan to show will clean it up a little also). The shoulders just sit within the specs. at 60 degrees. That is on the straighter side of ideal (45 to 55 degrees) but his humerus is GREAT. (humerus is the point of shoulder to the point of elbow) his shoulder wont alow maximum forward motion but the humerus angle will help this and he should be able to tuck up in front if he si to be jumped. His forearm is short but it blends into clean and adequately sized knees. He lacks some bone depth (another reason to get some of the weight off of him) but the entire front leg is pretty darn straight....not perfect but close. The cannon is nice and short. Pasterns are hard to decipher because they are cut off the photo in the middle however the angle I can get seem to be right on target. The leg comes out of the body nicely well set infornt of the peak of withers. No complaints there.

At first I thought he was just long but a horse is divided in thirds each third equaling the other. He shows to be pretty equal with the exception of being ever so mildly long in the back. His hind quarters are well set and he is nicely angled between the point of hip to the point of thigh to the stifle. The femur is decently long (good for muscle attachemnt and strength)


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry I keep hitting the stupid reply button. continuing......

His gaskins (tibia) could be a little longer. It is his forearm and gaskin that shortens his legs. Both parts are reletively short. Because the gaskins are a bit short the hocks sit a little high. This will create a bit more concussion on this joint and limits leverage. They seem to be of adequate size. He is ever so slightly sickled hock, I mean ever so slightly. Not an issue in my opinion. The raer cannon bone is of average length and the pasterns fro what I can see are nothing to complain about. He willl have to work a little harder in regards to his legs when stride is concerned (he will have to take more steps compaired to a horse with longer legs) but he should be able to get the job done. He will be a little more choppier in stride simply due to leg length. I would love to see more bone on him also. Croup angle is good and of average angle. 

He is also level built, wich is a huge plus. He will have the power esp in the rear and he should give you many years of service and should make a nice low level hunter, medium dressage, some types of gaming, ranch work, etc. 

Rear veiw is pretty darn good. He stand slightly inside of the line with his legs and he is ever so slightly cow hocked. But nothing to complain about at all. Front shot shows he is base narrow. More stress on the outsdie of the legs. Get some weight off of him, tone him up and he will be a little dynamo. He's a nice little horse.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you! And have been pouring over the barrel racing forum. The thread about drills and exercises is phenomenal! And I appreciate your offer. I will definitely get with you with any questions I have. 



3ringburner said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I love his head and neck and how his neck ties in to his shoulder, big shoulders,
> Decent butt needs more muscle, nice back, short topline, fine boned legs, short cannon bones but people say that makes him faster, short pasterns on the front, long pasterns on the back,
> ...


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Zaney....thanks so much! That was awesome! Very helpful. Definitely starting to work with him to get some of that weight off. I think he's going to look amazine once he's slimmed down and put on some muscle. But I am a little biased.  Thank you again for your critique!!!!



ZaneyZanne123 said:


> Sorry I keep hitting the stupid reply button. continuing......
> 
> His gaskins (tibia) could be a little longer. It is his forearm and gaskin that shortens his legs. Both parts are reletively short. Because the gaskins are a bit short the hocks sit a little high. This will create a bit more concussion on this joint and limits leverage. They seem to be of adequate size. He is ever so slightly sickled hock, I mean ever so slightly. Not an issue in my opinion. The raer cannon bone is of average length and the pasterns fro what I can see are nothing to complain about. He willl have to work a little harder in regards to his legs when stride is concerned (he will have to take more steps compaired to a horse with longer legs) but he should be able to get the job done. He will be a little more choppier in stride simply due to leg length. I would love to see more bone on him also. Croup angle is good and of average angle.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a cutie pie. How tall is he, he looks short. with his short legs, work him to make him lengthen his stride at a walk and then trot over ground poles. 
I agree .. there is Appy in there , so that would make him an Appaloosa. nothing wrong with a good honest horse regardless of breed.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you Stevenson. The lady I got him from said he's 15.2 but he doesn't seem that tall to me. She also told me he was a QH but like you, I figured him to be an Appaloosa. Whatever he is, he's a super sweet guy and I adore him. . And thank you for the suggestion to lengthen his stride. I'll definitely work with him on that.



stevenson said:


> he is a cutie pie. How tall is he, he looks short. with his short legs, work him to make him lengthen his stride at a walk and then trot over ground poles.
> I agree .. there is Appy in there , so that would make him an Appaloosa. nothing wrong with a good honest horse regardless of breed.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Over all I like him. He is a bit light boned and his knees and hocks could be a bit lower. His upper body is a bit thick and he looks an easy keeper.. you will want to watch that. He looks like he might be possible IR and so keep his weight down and feed for that. Work will help him. 

He is a bit course through the neck and throatlatch.. but with work and weight loss that will improve (and it is that and his overly well padded butt that make me think he is set up for IR). 

He has a pretty nice shoulder.. might make a nice little equitation over fences horse. 

I rode one like this years ago.. almost could be her twin. Midge was a good girl.. a rescue.. needed a lot of work which no one ever had time to give her. I rode her out a few times.


----------

